# Bio-Spira on Aquariumplants.com??



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Just saw Bio-Spira on aquariumplants.com. It seems like it will even let you order it. Has anyone tried ordering this from the site yet??? Will they actually ship it.

http://www.aquariumplants.com/product_p/biosp01.htm


----------



## Plant Crazy (Mar 24, 2006)

The complicating issue is that Bio-spira needs to be kept refrigerated. So, if the aquariumplants Canadian distribution center is getting their stock trucked in from their American warehouse, will there be any guarantee that the Bio-spira will remain refrigerated the entire way (or at all). As well, I'm wondering if there will be an extra charge for shipping, since it'll require ice packs and expedited shipping.

As an aside, I read that in 2005, there was a halt in the sales of the Bio-Spira (freshwater), since demand way exceed supply. Apparently this stuff works well, but it is rather pricey.


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

The stuff works great. I have used it in the past. Its not sold up here because of all the red tape required to ship LIVE bacteria across borders.


----------



## Fishgovno (Aug 23, 2006)

Plant Crazy said:


> The complicating issue is that Bio-spira needs to be kept refrigerated. So, if the aquariumplants Canadian distribution center is getting their stock trucked in from their American warehouse, will there be any guarantee that the Bio-spira will remain refrigerated the entire way (or at all). As well, I'm wondering if there will be an extra charge for shipping, since it'll require ice packs and expedited shipping.
> 
> As an aside, I read that in 2005, there was a halt in the sales of the Bio-Spira (freshwater), since demand way exceed supply. Apparently this stuff works well, but it is rather pricey.


It does come with an ice pack small charge and it is refrigerated the whole way.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

in my honest opinion, Bio Spira is not worth it.

I mean, doesn't EVERYONE know SOMEONE with an aquarium?

You're much better off, and so is your wallet, getting a nice chunk of biomedia from someone's tank and using that to start your aquarium off...

Just fill up with water, add your own new media and let it sit for a day or 2 to gas out all the water, then add the used biomedia to the filter and the fish at the same time (just a few, obviously) and there you go. Within a week or two your tank's fully established and there will be no ammonia or nitrite if you dont overfeed and stock slowly over a month or so...


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

I've seem Bio-spira fully cycle a 35gallong tank in 2 days. I say its worth it if you are in a hurry & need a tank fast. No to mention when you get someone elses media you never know what else came with it.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

EXACTLY! LoL


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

The "Has to be kept refrigerated" is a marketing ploy. All bacterias even the cheap stuff should be kept refrigerated. Its to keep the bacteria dorment. BTW SEACHEM stability is very good as well.


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

I don't think its a marketing ploy. Open up some that hasn't been kept cold for a day or two & see the difference. It smells horible & doesn't work.


----------



## Fishgovno (Aug 23, 2006)

Dito to what canadiancray said.


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

How come BIO-spira is the only brand that says keep refrigerated and the rest dont? What makes Bio-spiras bacterias special?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The bacteria in BIO-spira are not forced into cysts or endospores for dormancy as other off the shelf bacterial filter supplementation. They use low temperature to slows them down enough to be packaged, shipped and to the end consumer. 
In a nutshell you get active bacteria within minutes of the product hitting the water, not hours.


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Not to mention most of the other products don't even contain the correct bacteria in them.


----------



## Fishgovno (Aug 23, 2006)

Dito to what you said.
Bio-spira is the leading active bacteria for cycling a tank.Fresh or salt water.


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

Canadiancray said:


> Not to mention most of the other products don't even contain the correct bacteria in them.


So are you saying that these other companies are selling bacterias that dont work for what they say they work for? And that only bio-spira has the right bacterias to do what we are buying it for?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

IMHO, it's not so much bacterial strains but bacterial density. SeaChem Stability and BIO-spira have the highest "cell density" per mL after I've spun them out in the centrifuge.

JM2C


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Aquatic Designs said:


> So are you saying that these other companies are selling bacterias that dont work for what they say they work for? And that only bio-spira has the right bacterias to do what we are buying it for?


No absolutely not. Products like SeaChem Stability and BIO-spira have the exact same bacteria that you will find in the aquarium doing the job you want done such as Nitrosomonas bacteria & Nitrobacter. The latter of the two being the reason it must be refrigerated as it only has a shelf life of 2 weeks.

From what I have read in many articles products like Cycle & the like have a bacteria that acts in a way that helps the Nitrosomonas & Nitrobacter populate a tank more easily rather than adding it directly to the tank.


----------



## Fishgovno (Aug 23, 2006)

There are many products that work but to what amount and how fast is another story.
Seachem's Stability and Bio-spira are just a couple of the better products on the market.

In plain english it's like comparing a Ferrari to a chevette.
They both will get you there just how fast and in what style.


----------

